# skoda superb mk2 - CH\LH problem



## white1one (May 9, 2016)

Hey guys =) 

I am an owner of a MK2 Skoda Superb 
A couple of months ago , I was involved in a crash and got the front right headlight busted and it was replaced with a genuine one from the dealership.
A couple of days after I got it back , I noticed the CH\LH function isnt working, meaning when engine switched off + Light Switch on AUTO and fuction is enabled in MMI and VCDS I open the door and the headlight don't come on , although the auto lights are working when coming into a tunnel and the MFA is functioning correctly.

VCDS isnt outputting any light or any sensor related error's.

Does anyone have an idea of why the CH\LH function doesnt work


----------



## seremotav (Oct 8, 2019)

white1one said:


> Hey guys =)
> 
> I am an owner of a MK2 Skoda Superb
> A couple of months ago , I was involved in a crash and got the front right headlight busted and it was replaced with a genuine one from the dealership.
> ...


Hi buddy, is it the first time you are setting this up? If yes clear the backend cache and try. That should work well!


----------

